

Hmmm: 2009 Bail out = $700B, investment in VC funds in 2009 = $15B  - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d51bAiXHkZw

======
schmittz
I honestly can't believe this guy is a financial reporter and doesn't know the
difference between TARP and the stimulus. I'm sorry, but you can't argue that
he works in startups as an excuse to have misunderstandings about major
macroeconomic policies that certainly, to varying degrees affect the business
he work in.

------
nhangen
What's interesting about this to me is that so few companies are going IPO. Is
there more money to be made by staying private, or is it just that they're
waiting for the right time?

Beyond that, I hope it's not a bubble, because if you ask me, this is the only
thing giving me hope in the economy. When VC's stop investing, the whole
sector is going to be in trouble.

